# Beerbug



## Kontek (18/3/16)

Just recieved my beer bug yesturfay and started my first brew. Overall an excellent product. Ill be measuring the accuracy the next week and let you know how it goes.


----------



## kaiserben (18/3/16)

How much did it cost all up?


----------



## Kontek (18/3/16)

The bug was $199 us+ shipping. Everything in the box is all you need to get going


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/16)

Interesting correlating readings in temperature and gravity


----------



## m3taL (18/3/16)

Im keen to get one just for shits n giggles will be following to see how it works out


----------



## Kontek (18/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Interesting correlating readings in temperature and gravity


Yeah after enitial setup, i messed around with the setting so ignore the first few hours. Teperature reading in my conical apparantly settles within 12 hours so only now its giving an acurate reading. So far i love it. Will be intresting in a few days when i compare my hygrometer reading with the beer bug. I just love how i can keep an eye on the drop


----------



## megabyte (20/3/16)

*popcorn*

Please do check back with your results, I'm really interested in this product and there just aren't enough posts with real world results. Great to know a fellow Aussie is trying it out down under!

Nice setup BTW. Is that a glass door fridge?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/16)

Kontek said:


> Yeah after enitial setup, i messed around with the setting so ignore the first few hours. Teperature reading in my conical apparantly settles within 12 hours so only now its giving an acurate reading. So far i love it. Will be intresting in a few days when i compare my hygrometer reading with the beer bug. I just love how i can keep an eye on the drop


We all know that fermentation increases temperature, *but this is the first time on AHB that I have EVER seen a proper graph to show what is going on.*

*The first few hours are the MOST important *


----------



## Kontek (20/3/16)

UPDATE:

after the first 24 hours i noticed the values not being displayed properly. decimal point was out of place and sometimes phantom readings. after speaking to the developers they fixed some sort of bug they were experiencing on their end.
all values are displaying accurately now. its good to know that the company actually listens to your query's and have a fast resolve time.

something that had me worried was that the gravity was dropping rapidly. im already down to 1007 and its only been on for 3 days. im not sure about anyone else but i was check my hydrometer reading no less than 1 week into fermentation so this is a real surprise to me. i decided to take a a hydrometer reading and to my surprise it was sitting at 1012. Never new beer ferments so fast, it might just be the brew im making tho. after searching the forums at beerbug the 5 point difference is most likely because i didn't tare the bug after 1 hour of pitch. ive sent an email and waiting for them to confirm this. 5 points tho isn't to bad i was expecting this thing to be slightly gimmicky however its working out quite nice. i guess ill have to test this again with another brew.

I'm not seeing any activity in the blow off tube which suggest i have a leak some were. i didn't use plumbers tape on the beer bugs elbow joint so that could be it. ill have to investigate this more.


----------



## Kontek (20/3/16)

Michael Burton said:


> *popcorn*
> 
> Please do check back with your results, I'm really interested in this product and there just aren't enough posts with real world results. Great to know a fellow Aussie is trying it out down under!
> 
> Nice setup BTW. Is that a glass door fridge?


yep double glazed glass fridge. i like sitting in the garage watching my brew.... Is that Weird ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/16)

Kontek said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> after the first 24 hours i noticed the values not being displayed properly. decimal point was out of place and sometimes phantom readings. after speaking to the developers they fixed some sort of bug they were experiencing on their end.
> all values are displaying accurately now. its good to know that the company actually listens to your query's and have a fast resolve time.
> ...


Fist up Forget the first brew....we never worry about the first one..

Do the same thing again....then compare

Then do another

Repeat 

BUT, make SURE that you have some comparative measurement using the same wort but a different device... like a cheap hydrometer


----------

